# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  KAMBAKTH ISHQ - A hit or superhit ?

## ria7

Bollywood is back on its feet. And how! After NEW YORK, which took the biggest opening of 2009 so far, KAMBAKKHT ISHQ has taken over the baton and has set records for the best opening day of 2009. The film has raked in close to 10 crores between paid previews and Friday which means that the weekend collections are already staring at a healthy 30 crores net.

While GHAJINI is pretty inaccessible if one talks about the opening week record (the Aamir Khan starrer had netted over 60 crores just from India), RAN BE BANA DI JODI and SINGH IS KINNG were in the vicinity of 40 crores from the first week. Looking at the way KAMBAKKHT ISHQ is progressing at the moment, the film is all set to break the 40 crore barrier, hence being all set to record the second highest collections ever for any film in India.

For Akshay Kumar, it will be double celebration because a) He would be surpassing his own best here and b) He would finally be able to wipe away the disappointment of CHANDNI CHOWK TO CHINA which by the way had seen the best opening week's collections before NEW YORK arrived.

The film has scored in a big way amongst the masses and the weekend is all set to see packed houses all over, courtesy heavy advance booking. Just like has been the case with the biggest of money spinners, whether it is RAB NE BANA DI JODI, GHAJINI, SINGH IS KINNG or even OM SHANTI OM, there is a fair share of detractors for KAMBAKKHT ISHQ along with the supporters. However, the fact remains that the film has been so heavily promoted, is on your face and has such huge fan base of both Akshay Kumar and Kareena Kapoor that it is bound to be a comfortable plus film.

Moreover, even though critic reviews have been mixed, youth has warmed up to the film, especially the riotous first half, which has made this Sabbir Khan directed film a paisa vasool affair. Now it has to be seen if this segment of audiences continues to patronage the film and made it just a HIT or a SUPERHIT.

----------


## RAHEN

i dont think its hit...infact new york seems to be a hit one...

----------

